# Got a big slick head this evening



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw a good shooter buck WELL out of range and a couple other mature does that would have gotten an arrow if they had shown up first. Also saw one of the bigger Sows that i've seen with a fresh crop of piglets but had no shot. Nice evening and fun hunt. Sorry about the crappy phone pics but I forgot my camera and I was by myself.


----------



## PocketPerch (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome! Great shot. Tried to send u some green but im not sure if i did it right.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a fun hunt. Great shot!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on a great shot and some good eating.


----------

